# Decal Placement for a '65



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Got a bunch of repro decals and am not sure where some go.

1. Posi decal, trunk lid but where? It's a large decal about 4.75" x 6.5" red with white background and in big letters says "CAUTION" and goes on about limited slip diff, opposite wheel, do not run engine on jack, see owners manual.

2. Tire Pressure Decal. I think it goes on the glove box door lid? If so, where would it be positioned? Maybe it goes on driver door pillar?

3. Tri-power air cleaner decal. This measures 1.5" x 5.5" and has red letters on a black background. Does this go on a valve cover, it looks like it's too big to go on one of the air cleaner lids plus I don't think I've ever seen a decal on a tri-power setup.

Again, TIA, the collective brain trust here is invaluable and greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------

